# Policies zur Laufzeit



## Wuerg! (10. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

hab schon fleissig gegoogled und foren durchblaettert aber ich hab leider nix gescheites gefunden.

Das Problem ist, ich habe ein Applet (speziell fuer Windows) geschrieben, was eine DLL in den System32 Ordner und eine Temporaere Datei in den %TEMP% ordner schreibt. Das wird normal ja durch die Policy unterbunden.

Die Policies in der Java Datei manuell zu aendern ist fuer 200 Rechner nen bissl viel Aufwand, daher moechte ich wissen, ob ich zur Laufzeit oder auf sonstigem Wege die Policy aendern kann. Ohne interaktion mit dem Benutzer wirds nicht gehen, oder? (User koennen so extrem anstrengend sein :x).

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben?

Danke

Kai

PS: Bei fragen fragen


----------



## Wildcard (10. Aug 2007)

Der Sinn des Sicherheitssystems ist, dass genau das eben *nicht* geht


----------



## Guest (13. Aug 2007)

ach nee, was aber wenn ich genau diese funktionen brauche?


----------



## Wuerg! (13. Aug 2007)

mein Post


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach nee, was aber wenn ich genau diese funktionen brauche?


Und ich brauche eine unbegrenzt verfügbare, saubere Energiequelle um dem Klimawandel entgegenzutreten und ganz nebenbei damit reich zu werden. Irgendwelche Tipps für mich?


----------

